# bass lakes bottineau



## gonger (Mar 2, 2010)

hey im from montana and am going to dakota college in the fall. I've done alot of research on the web to find bass lakes around the area have found a couple but not much. Just seeing if you guys can point me in the direction of some bass around bottineau smallies or largemouth thanks guys


----------

